

52 books in 52 weeks (with data tracking) - henrikberggren
http://www.richardingram.co.uk/2012/01/52-weeks-52-ebooks/
Richard Ingram will read 52 books in a year, one per week. Last week he spend over 32 hours reading. All data, highlights and progress is saved at https://readmill.com/richardjingram
======
swombat
An absolutely excellent book list. If all those books are available on Project
Gutenberg (which it seems they are), this is one hell of an achievement as a
civilisation, that we have managed to make freely available these foundations
of educated thought.

~~~
apg
Agreed on the list quality. About the second part of your comment - these
works were probably all in the public domain before the great copyright
lockdown of 1976 (and subsequent copyright extensions). Unfortunately "content
owners" are going to find a way to extend copyright into perpetuity.

It feels like copyright law today is going where Real Property Law was circa
1600. "To content owners and the heirs of thy body in fee simple absolute... "

Edit: Don't expect to see any new works anytime soon.

------
habudibab
How much time does he spend every day to read them? I'm always impressed by
people who tell me they read a book in a few days. I understand that one can
learn to read faster, but for non-technical books this always lead me to be
unable to clearly envision the world it is taking place in. Just like a
narrated movie. Even if I slow down I often can't remember the names and
places in the book. In two hours I might read about 50 pages. Far too slow to
even stand a chance doing the same challenge he does.

~~~
wazoox
Like the OP, I'm finding myself spending more and more time reading on my nook
color. Though the LCD is slightly less comfortable than my eInk Sony ebook,
having wikipedia a touch away is really too great to explain. I've read many,
many books over the last weeks. One or two a week (last week, Jules Verne' "le
testament d'un excentrique", the week before Jack London's" people of the
abyss" and Verne's "la maison à vapeur").

And I still have a huge shelf of paper books to read :) Thinking of it, I
probably spend most of my time reading something anyway (I read tons of
magazines, blogs, HN, reddit, etc. too). I'm a real book worm :)

You say that you're reading about 25 pages per hour, that seems really slow;
are you sure you aren't sub-vocalizing? Do you by any chance make the words
sound in your head (or even your glottis)? This is often the main reason why
some people have altogether slow reading and poor understanding.

~~~
habudibab
I'm hearing the words in my head in a voice that might suit the specific
character. If I don't I feel something is missing immersion wise.

------
henrikberggren
Check Richards data, progress and highlights at
<https://readmill.com/richardjingram>

~~~
whimsy
Oh, man... this alone makes me want to get a Kindle/iPad.

EDIT: Looks like it doesn't work with a regular ol' computer. Is there another
site that has more multi-device support?

------
Maven911
i wonder how many technical books the average HN'er reads per year. My own
personal goal is to read 5 books a year

~~~
SonicSoul
I wonder how many technical books anyone reads from start to finish.. for me
very few have met that criteria

~~~
zura
Agree. Although, I don't consider this to be a negative fact. Some chapters
are relevant, others are not. This is quite common for technical books.

------
whimsy
>I've only just this minute taken a mere six steps to get from Jack Lemmon to
Samuel Pepys

I wonder how often a path between two pages on Wikipedia is unique once its
length is known. (You know, assuming no cycles were abused inbetween.)

